# Rapidshare Hourly Wait Bypass 100 % Tested



## amrendrasinha_2002 (Jun 21, 2008)

Hi
Here is the solution for Rapidshare hourly wait.
It works for IP address that changes automatically, not for static IP Address.
I have an Airtel Broadband connection with Dial-up modem.
100% tested.
Working properly..........


First go to Tools>Internet Options>Privacy>Sites.
Type *rapidshare.de       and block it.
        *www.rapidshare.com     and block it.

It will block all cookies from rapidshare.


When you get hourly wait in rapidhare, just disconnect and connect it again your internet connection.Refrtesh the webpage that says hourly wait.
Yes, you get the download options again.....
Start downloading..........


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Jun 21, 2008)

Just trying wait a min.


----------



## kumarmohit (Jun 21, 2008)

age old and here on MTNL, you need not even bother about cookies tho I do not think cookies and ISP have any link in this regard


----------



## xbonez (Jun 21, 2008)

isn't this just based on dynamic IP?


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Jun 21, 2008)

Yeah, you dont need to worry about cookies at all. Just disconnect and reconnect and you're ready to download another file.


----------



## Sathish (Jun 24, 2008)

ooooppppppppsssss.........  these types of tricks only for dial up connection..
i have BSNL Data one .. 
i searched for some of tricks to bypass time delay.. But none of the tricks were not working... 
Any idea....?


----------



## xbonez (Jun 24, 2008)

it works only if u have dynamic IP


----------



## Sathish (Jun 24, 2008)

xbonez said:


> it works only if u have dynamic IP


 

Hey,, i tried with both static and dynamic.. but no use...

If you are BsNL Dataone subscriber, plzz tell me as step by step....


----------



## yesh1683 (Jun 24, 2008)

*I am using dataone 
and by Just disconnecting and connecting again will bypasses rapidshare limits
thats bcos dataone acquires new ip address each time we connect


*​


----------



## eggman (Jun 24, 2008)

Old Tut
Wont work!!


----------



## Ramakrishnan (Jun 24, 2008)

It sometimes work and sometimes don't. In that case disconnect and connect again. I am using BSNL BB and it works quite ok.


----------



## maxy69 (Jun 25, 2008)

Betruger said:


> Hey,, i tried with both static and dynamic.. but no use...
> 
> If you are BsNL Dataone subscriber, plzz tell me as step by step....



if u really need it step by step here u go>>>

1. use firefox go to options privacy and choose keep cookies untill i close firefox.
2. bookmark whatever or how many files u want to download.
3. after downloading one file and seeing more than 30 min waiting time for 2nd file, jst stop there and close ur browser.
4. switch off ur modem or router and wait at least 10 sec and switch it on. 
5. click on the bookmarked link and here u go for another download....
and if you still get the same problem ask ur provider to give u dynamic ip address as the might have give u static 1 may be because of your plan or someting. 
As this is the only way till now wihout any software.


----------



## napster007 (Jun 25, 2008)

xbonez said:


> it works only if u have dynamic IP



Actually that's incorrect...i have an Static IP and it still works if i disconnect and connect again


----------



## Indyan (Jun 25, 2008)

I have dataone and all I need to do is disconnect and then reconnect.


----------



## Abhishek Dwivedi (Jun 25, 2008)

Indyan said:


> I have dataone and all I need to do is disconnect and then reconnect.


works for me too


----------



## xbonez (Jun 25, 2008)

napster007 said:


> Actually that's incorrect...i have an Static IP and it still works if i disconnect and connect again



no, thats coz ur internal IP is static but your external IP is dynamic


----------



## maxy69 (Jun 25, 2008)

xbonez said:


> no, thats coz ur internal IP is static but your external IP is dynamic



yeah totally agree with u bro.........!!!! for napster007 go to *www.knowmyip.com/ this might clear your views abt u....


----------



## Sathish (Jun 26, 2008)

Hi guys..
All are confusing me..

My configuration is as follows..

(as instructed by DataOne Tech Engineer)
Internal IP address in NIC 

IP addresss/subnetmask/default gatewey =  192.168.1.6 / 255.255.255.0/192.168.1.1.
DNS address / Preferred/altranate            =192.168.1.1 / 

External IP Addresse in Router 
Board ID: 96338L-2M-8M Software Version: 3.08.BSNL_02.01.02_tr64. Bootloader (CFE) Version: 1.0.37-8.7 Firmware Version: UT300R2U.0011.01 Hardware Version: UT300R2U 2.2 Model Name: UT300R2U                current status of your DSL connection.(these setting never changed even i reboot the router)

Line Rate - Upstream (Kbps):767Line Rate - Downstream (Kbps):7996 LAN IP Address: 192.168.1.1 Default Gateway: 117.193.160.1 Primary DNS Server: 218.248.255.146 Secondary DNS Server: 218.248.255.139

All your tricks are not working me.......

any idea about the settings....


----------



## NucleusKore (Jun 26, 2008)

You don't have to do any circus, just switch off the router, wait for five seconds, switch on the router.


----------



## maxy69 (Jun 27, 2008)

Betruger said:


> Hi guys..
> All are confusing me..
> 
> My configuration is as follows..
> ...


as u said this is static ip that is why u cant do it. the simple thing is to call ur tech eng and tell him to give u dynamic add.

or else u can try it for urself by going to the settings of ur connections , properties and select automatic ip or dynamic ip (not sure of path coz on linux rit now).


----------



## napster007 (Jun 27, 2008)

@Xbonez & Maxy 69 : 

I've tried ur method of checking my IP online. And my ip is the same each time i connect.


----------



## maxy69 (Jun 28, 2008)

napster007 said:


> @Xbonez & Maxy 69 :
> 
> I've tried ur method of checking my IP online. And my ip is the same each time i connect.



LUCKY U..........nyways whos ur isp???


----------



## Indyan (Jun 28, 2008)

@ Betruger :
Are you using any proxy? If yes disable it (this includes softwares like onspeed).
Then disconnect and reconnect. In Opera after reconnecting open rapidshare.com, right click edit site preferences-->cookies. Delete all cookies.
Now add another download.
You can download only one file at a time but wait should be gone.

If this doesnt work, check to make sure you didnt opt for a static ip while taking dataone (it is available for a fee). If yes change to dynamic one.


----------



## Sathish (Jun 28, 2008)

Much Thankx guys... i done it after resetting my router.... but i don't know what happened..? 
Any how.. Very much thankxxx........


----------



## Rockstar11 (Jun 28, 2008)

NucleusKore said:


> You don't have to do any circus, just switch off the router, wait for five seconds, switch on the router.



+1


----------



## birbal (Jun 29, 2008)

forget about any trick.
Just go to www.rapidvip.com & put your rapid share link & download the file with your download software...it's work perfectly but currently has limitation of 5 files per day.


----------



## kuki_295 (Jun 29, 2008)

It works fine for me i have BSNL dataone Home750 plan and D-link modem and i just disconnect and reconnect again and i am ready to download next file.I DO IT EVERY DAY
U just need to disconnect and reconnect.

Is this possible that every time i reconnect it gives me a new IP?


----------



## zorrotech2008 (Jun 30, 2008)

just restarting the modem works for me...


----------



## hullap (Jun 30, 2008)

kuki_295 said:


> It works fine for me i have BSNL dataone Home750 plan and D-link modem and i just disconnect and reconnect again and i am ready to download next file.I DO IT EVERY DAY
> U just need to disconnect and reconnect.
> 
> Is this possible that every time i reconnect it gives me a new IP?



DUH!, its called dynamic ip


----------



## watanidiot (Apr 21, 2009)

Hey guys and gals...

The simplest and easiest way ever to bypass rapidshare time wait

its so easy its ridiculous...

Simply switch off yourt internet connection for a few seconds. reconnect then carry on downloading  so easy its ridiculous

and it works every time.  if it does not work for you i will streak at wembleys showcase cup final in may


----------

